# The line of recommended buys



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I apologize, as I *know* this has been asked before, but I can't find it ... where is the setting that turns off the line of recommended buys just below the carousel on the HDX?

Thanks!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Never mind ... I found it buried several layers deep in a place no one would think to look.
Settings > Applications > Home Screen >Show/Hide Recommendations.

Under applications? Really??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on finding it!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Got it set up in no time. Downloaded the books I'm reading on my HD and my favorite apps - no problem (but then, I really didn't expect to have any problems with this). Turned off the recommended buys list. Ordered a cover yesterday and it's out for delivery today! One day delivery?? I didn't order it that way, but thanks Amazon!! I just wish Amazon offered a cover like the one they have for the HD; not folding, solid, able to fold back for reading. Ah well, it's a tough life, but I guess I'll have to put up with it.  ;>)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have this i-BLASON cover for my 7" HDX. Probably one for the 8.9"? I didn't look. At a price of $6.99, there's nothing wrong with mine. Quite simple like Amazon's HD cover which I liked too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Those look to be nice covers for those who don't mind the framing around the screen.  I had something similar for my original Fire.  I gave it to my brother, who loves it

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I looked at that one. My wife has something similar for her Galaxy tab. I don't like the bulk around the bezel.


----------

